# Lailla



## panview

Hello,everyone.I wonder the word ' lailla ' means in the following sentence? and how to say in English of the whole sentence?
*Syksyn punaiset marjat kuin kyynel pihlajan on*
 Autumn   red         berries      like a teardrop rowan has
*Itkin pihlajan lailla  on     sydän onneton*
Cried, Rowan ,?? I have a heartbreak*.*


----------



## Spongiformi

panview said:


> *Itkin pihlajan lailla  on     sydän onneton*
> Cried, Rowan ,?? I have a heartbreak*.*



I cried like a rowan...

"_Lailla_" means to do(/to be) *like *something. I suppose it's a bit more poetic than "_tavalla_".

_Tällä lailla_ = Like this

It shouldn't be confused with the adessive case of "laki"->"lailla" (law).


----------



## panview

Thank you.Then how to understand the whole sentence? Rowan is a tree or bird? (This song is from Russia, but I found the lyrics in Suomi is difference)


----------



## Spongiformi

_Pihlaja_ is a tree. The rowan tree, also called a mountain-ash, apparently.

Based on your English translations, you have the correct impression of the general meaning already. Songs and poems are often not translated word for word because it doesn't work too well artistically if done like that. Sometimes there could be cultural localisations as well, which could change a whole lot.


----------



## panview

Thank you very much.


----------



## Määränpää

Should the punctuation perhaps be different?

_Itkin pihlajan lailla. On sydän onneton._


----------

